# Gaming PC System



## OhmsLaw (7. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir nun zu Weihnachten mal nen neuen PC gönnen, da Skyrim bei mir nurnoch mit ~12FPS auf niedrigsten Einstellungen läuft  .

Hier erstmal die Fragen:

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
1200€, wenns sein muss bis 1300€

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem, ... )
Tastatur habe ich mir gerade die G710+ geholt für 80€, dann bräuchte ich noch einen Monitor, da habe ich den Dell U2414H im Auge. Beides soll mit im Budget sein.

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?
Eigenbau 

4.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (z.B. SATA-Festplatten, Gehäuse oder Lüfter mit Modellangabe)
Nope, habe nur einen Laptop von 2009 mit einer HD4650 und nem Core2Duo 2.13GHz 

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung und Bildfrequenz besitzt er?
s.o.

6.) Wenn gezockt wird dann was? (Anno, BF, D3, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WoW, Watch_Dogs, SC2, ... ) und wenn gearbeitet was (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD, ... )und mit welchen Programmen?
Skyrim, CS:GO, Anno 2070, Civilization aber dann auch neuere Sachen wie AC:S, Anno 2205, Mittelerde etc. , außerdem Programmiere ich noch.

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigt ihr? Reicht vielleicht eine SSD oder benötigt ihr noch ein Datengrab?
Am Laptop habe ich jetzt 500GB voll, würde also knapp ohne HDD.

8.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? (Grafikkarte und/oder Prozessor)
Grafikkarte nicht und K- Prozessor passt wohl nicht ins Budget

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? (Lautstärke, Designwünsche, WLAN, Sound, usw.)
Sollte relativ leise sein und guten Sound haben (KH:  DT-990 Pro)

Ich habe mir da soetwas vorgestellt:

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22191bf5452ab0a5f426721cd93fe6e649e70a88a8ac8

Beim Mainboard gäbe es noch 30€ Cashback und ich hätte noch einen 20€ Gutschein für Amazon den ich für den Monitor benutzen könnte.
Ich bin mir bei der Grafikkarte allerdings noch unschlüssig, ob die reicht oder ob ich mir lieber gleich eine 390 hole oder die 380 in zwei jahren verkaufe und mir dann eine Pascal hole. Wieviel € könnte ich in 2 Jahren denn noch für die 380 erwarten?
Wie lange würde den das System aktuell bleiben? Also würde es ~5 Jahre ausreichen für noch gute Grafikeinstellungen (vom Prozessor her) ?

Achso, kennt ihr noch alternativen zum Nanoxia, Antiphon, R4? Sind alle mehr oder weniger ausverkauft :/

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2015)

Die 380 reicht für Full HD aus.
Und für Anno 2205 ist selbst eine GTx 980 Ti knapp.


----------



## Aldeguerra (7. Dezember 2015)

Willkommen OhmsLaw,

12 FPS bei niedrigen Einstellungen, Aua 

Der Dell U2414H ist gut, aber der U2515H mit WQHD auf 25" ist noch besser für knappe 50€ mehr! Wenn möglich in diese investieren.
Ausserdem sind 4GB Arbeitsspeicher zu wenig zum Gamen. Es sollten schon 8GB sein!
Sonst sieht die Zusammenstellung gut aus!


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2015)

Den 4Gb Riegel hat er 2x genommen, daher sind es 8GB.


----------



## OhmsLaw (7. Dezember 2015)

Ja der U2515H wäre natürlich Super, aber da reicht dann die 380 wohl nicht mehr und dann wirds mir doch zu teuer.

Und der Ram reicht so, oder wäre noch schnellerer besser, wie dieser: 8GB G.Skill RipJaws 4 blau DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual ?

Der Prozessor würde dann auch 4-5 Jahre ausreichen?


----------



## OhmsLaw (7. Dezember 2015)

Doppelpost


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2015)

Du kannst natürlich den 3200er RAM nehmen.
Ich würde aber eher auf 16GB gehen, mehr RAM kann heute schon nicht schaden und in 1-2 Jahren wirst du vermutlich sowieso 16Gb brauchen.


----------



## OhmsLaw (8. Dezember 2015)

Ok, 16GB sind mir zu teuer. Wäre es gut wenn ich dann nur 1x8GB nehmen würde und später dann noch einen Riegel nachrüsten würde? (bezüglich Dual Channel, da es ja dann vorerst nur ein Riegel wäre)

Und bei Alternate gibt es im moment die R9 290X Tri-X OC für 299€ wäre diese eine gute alternative zur 390 und 380? Wäre jedenfalls ein deutlich geringerer Aufpreis zur 380.

Da würde dann auch der U2515H schon wieder ins Budget passen.

Würde sich die 290X auch für Full HD lohnen oder da lieber bei der 380 bleiben? Irgendwelche Nachteile außer den nicht abschaltenden Lüftern habe ich doch mit er 2XX Serie nicht, oder?


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2015)

Dual Channel immer mit nehmen.
Dann rüste später auf, wenn das Geld zu knapp ist.
Die R9 290X ist eine R9 390X und die R9 290 ist eine R9 390.
Wenn die 290X gerade abverkauft wird, kannst du sie nehmen, ich würde aber die 8GB Version nehmen.


----------



## OhmsLaw (8. Dezember 2015)

Ja, ist die 8GB Version. 
Also mache ich mit der nichts falsch, auch bei Full HD?
Und ist sie dann später beim Verkaufen auch nicht wesentlich weniger Wert als z.B. eine R9 390?


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2015)

Ja, die 290X mit 8GB ist schon gut.
Kannst du mal den Link zur Karte posten?


----------



## OhmsLaw (8. Dezember 2015)

Hier: ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2015)

Ja, die Tri X ist gut.


----------



## OhmsLaw (8. Dezember 2015)

Lohnt es sich den noch eine teurere Grafikkarte wie die 290x zu kaufen, da ja nächstes Jahr schon die neue Generation erscheint?


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2015)

Das musst du wissen.
Mit der 290X kannst du dir in Ruhe anschauen, was denn nächstes Jahr überhaupt kommt und was das so leisten wird.


----------



## OhmsLaw (8. Dezember 2015)

Mhh ok, und wie Stehts mit dem U2515H? WQHD bei 25" sinnvoll oder nicht?


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2015)

Kannst du nehmen. Für die Auflösung lohnt die Karte dann.


----------



## OhmsLaw (8. Dezember 2015)

Alles klar  Aber bei Full HD würde sie sich doch auch lohnen, oder?

Ich habe auch mal gelesen, dass sich 1440p nicht lohnen würden und man gleich bis 4K warten sollte, aber das würde ja nur eine noch stärkere GraKa fordern und ein 4K Moni wäre auch wahrscheinlich in absehbarer Zeit noch zu teuer, richtig?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. Dezember 2015)

1440p lohnt sich eher als Full HD, Full HD ist schon seit fast 6 Jahre lang auf dem Markt. 
300 Euro ist auch nicht teuer für einen so guten Monitor. 
Die Klasse R9 290(x),390(x) harmoniert super mit WQHD, ist fast sogar zu schnell für Full HD. 
In Skyrim reicht für hohe Einstellungen eine 380/4G für WQHD. Daran wird es nie hapern


----------



## OhmsLaw (8. Dezember 2015)

Ok, dann werde ich wohl den U2515H nehmen, die 290X habe ich schon gekauft, dann kann ich die auch richtig ausreizen  . Es wird ja dann auch nicht bei Skyrim bleiben, mein Laptop packt ja nur nichts neueres mehr...

Aber man merkt doch dann bestimmt einen untersc hied zwischen WQHD und Full HD, oder?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. Dezember 2015)

Ja klar. Ich Spiele mit Downsampling Alles auf WQHD was geht. Deutlich bessere Texturen, kaum flimmern. Und da ich eh nur sparsame Spiele habe, reicht die Leistung meiner R9 280  immer aus (ausser Risen 3 auf Ultra, aber mit Hoch und kleinem OC läuft das auch mit 45 Fps. Nur bei Witcher 3 geht der armen kleinen Mittelklasse Karte die Puste aus. Aber die ganzen älteren Rennspiele auf Dx 9 60 Fps, gut optimierte Lasten da die Karte nur zu 55% aus. Sogar auf WQHD alles MaXedout in Grid Autosport über 50 Fps.


----------



## OhmsLaw (9. Dezember 2015)

Ok, also würde doch eine R9 380 ausreichen?

Und ich habe gerade gesehen, dass der U2515H bei Prad "nur" ein + bei Gelegenheitsspieler und ein +- bei Hardcorespieler hat. Der deutlich billigere Full HD LG 23MB35 hat allerdings zwei "+" bei Gelegenheitsspieler. Ist der Dell dennoch genau so Gaming tauglich?

Kann eigentlich jedes Spiel WQHD? Oder muss es das auch irgdenwie unterstützen? Denn Theoretisch berechnet ja die GraKa die Pixel die benötigt werden und es müsste ja egal sein, welches Spiel es ist?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. Dezember 2015)

Jedes Moderne Spiel unterstützt WQHD. 
Eine r9 380 ist bei modernen Spielen sehr knapp. Ich allerdings Spiele ausser Witcher 3 nix modernes


----------



## OhmsLaw (10. Dezember 2015)

Ok, also kann man nun sagen:

WQHD --> 290X | 380 zu langsam (für neuere Titel)
FHD       --> 380 | 290X (etwas) zu schnell, wäre also praktisch nur Leistung auf Vorrat (was ja nicht so sinnvoll ist)
? Und die 380 würde auch sicher in FHD ausreichen? Muss mir das nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, eigentlich wollte ich ja nur 1200€ ausgeben...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. Dezember 2015)

Wenn man nicht alles auf Ultra knallt gibt es bei jedem Spiel Full HD 60 Fps


----------



## OhmsLaw (10. Dezember 2015)

Ok, und wie lange würde die 380 ca. ausreichen (bei hohen einstellungen) und wie lange die 290x ? Bzw. was wäre letztendlich am sinnvollsten bei FHD


----------



## markus1612 (10. Dezember 2015)

290X? Meinst du die günstige 8GB  Version von Sapphire?

Die 380 ist ca 30% langsamer und wenn du maximale Leistung willst, würde ich die 290X nehmen.


----------



## OhmsLaw (10. Dezember 2015)

Ja, ich meine die 290X Tri-X OC 8GB von Sapphire, habe die bei Alternate für 299€ bekommen. Bin mir nur eben nicht sicher, ob bei Full HD nicht auch die 380/960 reicht, vor allem in Anbetracht des Stromverbrauchs und der neuen Generation nächstes Jahr. Es muss nicht maximale Lesitung sein, aber sie sollte schon so 2-3 Jahre durchhalten bei hohen Settings. Mir gehts vor allem darum, ob es sich lohnt, nur für die Zukunftssicherheit die 290X zu kaufen, oder ob die es auch nicht mehr lange tut, wenn die 380 schlapp macht. Denn Aktuell müsste mir die 380 reichen, nur wenn die 290X eben 1-2 Jahre länger reicht, wäre es zu überlegen.


----------



## markus1612 (10. Dezember 2015)

Solange es die 290X 8GB für 300€ gibt, würde ich da so schnell es geht zuschlagen.
Die 290X ist schon noch ein Stück schneller


----------



## OhmsLaw (10. Dezember 2015)

Gabs nur vorgestern im Zackventskalender, habe auch sofort zugeschlagen und sie liegt schon vor mir...

Wird die denn auch (merklich)  länger durchhalten, oder ist die nur jetzt schneller? Weil momentan habe ich kein Spiel was die Leistung der 380 ausschöpfen würde, in ein paar monaten kaufen ich mir dann mal neuere Spiele und daher hätte ich jetzt nichts  davon, wenn sie denn nicht länger durchhält...


----------



## markus1612 (10. Dezember 2015)

Wenn eine Karte schneller ist, hält sie automatisch auch läger.

Außerdem kannst du auch mit ner 5 Jahre alten Karte noch alles Spielen, wenn du denn bereit bist, die Settings zu reduzieren.
Die 290X wird dir sicher ein paar "Jährchen" gute Dienste leisten und bei dem Preis lohnt sich die Karte absolut.

Wenn du dir in ein paar Monaten neue Spiele kaufst, wirst du bestimmt von der Leistung und den 8GB Vram profitierenm


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. Dezember 2015)

Wenn sich Spiele Anforderungen genauso ändern wie in den letzten Jahren, kannst du dir mal für in 3 Jahren heutige Benchmarks einer HD 7950 oder Gtx 670 anschauen. 
Für in 5 Jahren eine HD 5850/5870


----------



## OhmsLaw (12. Dezember 2015)

Wie groß ist eigentlich der Stromverbauch der 290X und der 380? Ich lese oft, dass die 290X doch sehr viel Verbrauchen soll...

Und was ist jetzt letztendlich am Sinnvollsten: FHD 380, FHD 290X, WQHD 290X?
Wäre es nicht doch sinnvoller erstmal bei FHD die 380 zu nehmen und dann und in ~2 Jahren zu einer neuen zu Wechseln, gerade hinsichtlich des Stromverbrauchs?

Sorry für die vielen Fragen, aber das ist mein erster Gaming PC und ich kann diese Dinge einfach nicht einschätzen...


----------



## iTryX (12. Dezember 2015)

Ich würde ja nen i5 6600k nehmen, dann kannst du ihn später mal übertakten ;D


----------



## OhmsLaw (12. Dezember 2015)

Das würde dann aber wirklich zu teuer werden... Wäre das denn sinnvoll? Sonst muss ich gucken, wo ich noch sparen kann...


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2015)

Der non K i5 reicht völlig aus.


----------



## OhmsLaw (12. Dezember 2015)

Alles Klar, und wie siehts mit der GraKa Post #33 aus?


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2015)

Für Full HD reicht die R9 380 oder GTX 960.
Für WQHD solltest es schon stärker sein.


----------



## OhmsLaw (12. Dezember 2015)

Also für Full HD die 290X eher nicht? Die Verbraucht mir auch irgendwie zuviel Strom...

Wieviel nehmen sich die 380 und 960 nun wirklich? Auf manchen Seiten liest man von 20% und auf anderen von 4% (jeweils zugunsten der 380)


----------



## markus1612 (12. Dezember 2015)

OhmsLaw schrieb:


> Also für Full HD die 290X eher nicht? Die Verbraucht mir auch irgendwie zuviel Strom...
> 
> Wieviel nehmen sich die 380 und 960 nun wirklich? Auf manchen Seiten liest man von 20% und auf anderen von 4% (jeweils zugunsten der 380)



Mehr Leistung geht immer mit höherem Stromverbrauch einher, ich versteh jetzt nicht, was bei dir "zu viel" ist.


----------



## OhmsLaw (12. Dezember 2015)

Bei Sapphire steht, sie verbraucht max. 375W und die 380 max. 225W das ist schon ein unterschied von ca. 50€ im Jahr... Nun weiß ich aber auch, dass dies der max. Stromverbauch ist, der theoretisch möglich ist, wenn man die Stromanschlüsse zusammenrechnet, daher auch meine Frage, wieviel sie den in wirklichkeit verbrauchen.


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2015)

375 Watt ist Unsinn.
Die 375 Watt ist das, was die Karte durch die 2x8 Pin und PCIe maximal aufnehmen kann.
Macht sie aber nicht.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. Dezember 2015)

Ein normaler PC beim Zocken braucht mit nem Gold NT rund um 320 Watt mit ner 290x und 230 mit ner 380.


----------



## OhmsLaw (12. Dezember 2015)

Super, solche Werte wollte ich ja nur Wissen, dann wären es ja nurnoch vernachlässigbare 18 €

Die 290X wäre dann also schon die bessere Wahl? Dann bleibe ich auch bei der.


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2015)

Wie oft läuft die Karte denn unter Max Last?
Nimm z.B. einen Frame Limiter, dann brauchen AMD und Nvidia das gleiche an Strom.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. Dezember 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie oft läuft die Karte denn unter Max Last?



Naja WQHD aktuelle Spiele geht schon was. 
Also mein PC : R9 280 @1100/1350 bei normaler Spannung, i5 4460 und normales drumherum mit HDD, SSD, zwei ruhende Laufwerke, 5 Lüfter 
Bei Risen 3 WQHD hoch 250 Watt 
Bei Grid Autosport WQHD alles maxed out 230 Watt 
Bei Witcher 3 Full HD Mittel- hoch 220 Watt mit einem E10 500
Bei nicht so fordernden Spielen Limit 60 Fps : 
Driver San Francisco @ Full HD maxed out 111 Watt
Blur WQHD alles Maxed out 130-150 Watt


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Naja WQHD aktuelle Spiele geht schon was.



Und was hat die Nutzungsdauer nun mit der Auflösung zu tun?
Wer 6 Stunden lang spielt, braucht mehr Strom als wenn er nur 2 Stunden am Tag spielt.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. Dezember 2015)

Aber wer in WQHD bei aktuellen Spielen mit guten Details spielt, braucht erst gar nicht einen Frame Limiter benutzen.


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2015)

Würde ich immer nutzen, gerade weil du dann einen ruhigeren Frame Verlauf hast.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. Dezember 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Würde ich immer nutzen, gerade weil du dann einen ruhigeren Frame Verlauf hast.


Joah. Das wäre ein Grund.


----------



## OhmsLaw (12. Dezember 2015)

Also ich habe jetzt mal mit 2 Stunden pro Tag @365 gerechnet. 

Also nochmal: Ist die 290X dann die bessere Wahl bei Full HD?


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2015)

Wie gesagt, für Full HD brauchst du nicht unbedingt eine R9 290X, aber natürlich hast du mit der viel Reserven. Ich würde aber die (Gb Version kaufen.


----------



## OhmsLaw (12. Dezember 2015)

Ja ich habe die 290X mit 8Gb ja schon hier liegen, ist eben nur die Frage, ob ich die zurückschicken soll oder ob die für Full HD auch sinnvoll ist.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. Dezember 2015)

Ja lass sie da passt. Mehr Leistung ist nie Schlecht
. Z ur Not gibt es noch Downsampling und das macht mit so einer Karte richtig Spass!


----------



## OhmsLaw (12. Dezember 2015)

Alles klar 

bräuchte nur nochmal rat beim Gehäuse und Mainboard:
ist das Z170X Gaming 3 gut oder lieber das Z170 Pro Gaming?

und welches Gehäuse (mit Window wäre schon, aber kein muss) würdet ihr mir noch empfehlen? Leider scheinen sämtlich Gehäuse nicht Lieferbar zu sein wie das NDS3, R4, Antiphon


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. Dezember 2015)

Zum Beispiel das Nanoxia DS 2 oder das Fractal R5 
Mainboard meiner Einschätzung eher das Pro Gaming


----------



## OhmsLaw (12. Dezember 2015)

Das DS2 ist ebenfalls nicht lieferbar und das R5 zu teuer 

Warum eher das Pro Gaming? Das Gigabyte hat noch diese Surroundsoftware von Creative dabei, die ich sowieso kaufen wollte und 1 Jahr länger Garantie...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. Dezember 2015)

Das Pro Gaming wird immer Empfohlen. 
Allerdings habe ich ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung von Mainboards


----------



## maseywald (13. Dezember 2015)

1 x Thermaltake Versa H34 mit Sichtfenster (CA-1C9-00M1WN-00)
Hab ich mir vor kurzem gekauft  Sieht ganz nett aus, die Kabel lassen sich (meiner unerfahrenen Meinung nach) gut verstauen und auch sonst kann ich bisher nicht meckern 
Muss hier halt jemand absegnen, ob alles Platz hat!


----------



## OhmsLaw (13. Dezember 2015)

Das ist nicht Schallgedämmt, oder? Mir wäre schon ein gedämmtes Gehäuse lieber...


----------



## Maddrax111 (13. Dezember 2015)

OhmsLaw schrieb:


> Alles klar
> 
> bräuchte nur nochmal rat beim Gehäuse und Mainboard:
> ist das Z170X Gaming 3 gut oder lieber das Z170 Pro Gaming?
> ...



Das Antiphon ist bei MF wieder lieferbar,sogar mit Sonderpreis.


----------



## wolfgnag (13. Dezember 2015)

Mach dir da doch nicht so viele Gedanken drüber. Wenn da gerade nur "bestellt wird am 21.12. erwartet" steht heißt das noch lange nicht, das du nicht alles in 2/3 Tagen zu Hause hast. Es gibt immer eine gewisse Anzahl die reserviert ist, und durch nicht bezahlen oder wiederuf der Bestellung wieder frei wird!


----------



## markus1612 (13. Dezember 2015)

Vielleicht das BeQuiet Silent Base 600


----------



## OhmsLaw (14. Dezember 2015)

ist die 850 Evo auch gut? Könnte die 250GB für 70€ bekommen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. Dezember 2015)

Naja, die 850 Evo hat öfter Firmwateprobleme


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2015)

OhmsLaw schrieb:


> ist die 850 Evo auch gut? Könnte die 250GB für 70€ bekommen



Die kannst du auch nehmen.


----------



## OhmsLaw (14. Dezember 2015)

Ok, und welche Gehäuse wäre von denen am besten: Nanoxia DS3, Cooltek Antiphon, Cooler Master Silencio 550, Define R4, Corsair 100R, Silent Base 600 ?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. Dezember 2015)

Sind alle nicht schlecht. Ich würde das R4 oder das SB 600 kaufen.


----------



## Maddrax111 (14. Dezember 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Naja, die 850 Evo hat öfter Firmwateprobleme



Waren das nicht die Pro und die 840 Evo. Wenn man mal nach Problemen googelt ist da seit Monaten Stille. Ich denke die 850 Evo kann man unbesorgt kaufen


----------



## OhmsLaw (14. Dezember 2015)

Sonstige Nachteile hat die Evo doch nicht, wie z.B. langsamer?


----------



## Maddrax111 (14. Dezember 2015)

Keine Nachteile.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. Dezember 2015)

Nichts außer das Samsung draufsteht. Für Samsung Allergiker wie mich ist das ganz schlimm


----------



## OhmsLaw (14. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe gelesen, dass der TLC-Flash nicht solange wie der MLC-Flash hält, kann man das ingnorieren?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. Dezember 2015)

Für den Preis schon. Du schreibst ja nicht zufällig 5 Jahre lang  jeden Tag hunderte Gigabyte, oder?


----------



## OhmsLaw (15. Dezember 2015)

Ich denke nicht  Und der potentiell größere SLC Cache der MX200 ggü. den 3GB der 850 würde ich im Alltag wohl auch nicht bemerken, oder?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. Dezember 2015)

Im Alltag merkt man wahrscheinlich kaum einen Unterschied zwischen einer C300( 3-4 Jahre alte Mainstream SSD) und einer Mx200, keiner bencht die ganze zeit. 
Laut Benchmarks soll btw die 850er etwas schneller sein.


----------



## OhmsLaw (15. Dezember 2015)

Ok, macht es Sinn sich von der Ersparniss dann 16Gb 2400Mhz Ram zu gönnen?
Und welcher wäre da besser:

16GB G.Skill Value 4 DDR4-2400 DIMM CL15 Dual Kit

16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4-2400 DIMM CL16 Dual


----------



## Maddrax111 (15. Dezember 2015)

Ich würde sogar noch schnelleren RAM nehmen. Von den 2 zur Auswahl den Value.


----------



## OhmsLaw (15. Dezember 2015)

aber schon 16GB?

Ich habe noch gelesen, dass TLC Flash mit der Zeit langsamer wird? Kann das sein?


----------



## Maddrax111 (16. Dezember 2015)

Wenn das Geld über dann ja. Wenn man dafür bei anderen wesentlichen Dingen wie Netzteil sparen muss dann nein da RAM schnell nachgekauft und nachgerüstet.

TLC ist kurzlebiger als MLC. Aber dann muss man schon sehr große Datenmenge bewegen um das zu spüren. Die Samsung ist momentan unschlagbar günstig,deshalb kann man die gut kaufen. Wäre die 10 Euro teurer würde ich eher zur MX200 von Crucial raten.


----------



## OhmsLaw (16. Dezember 2015)

Und wieviel schnelleren RAM würdest du nehmen? bei 16GB ist schnellerer ja 20€-40€ teurer...


----------



## Maddrax111 (16. Dezember 2015)

2800-3000. Wobei natürlich der 2400er kein Fehlkauf ist wenn dir schnellerer zu teuer ist.


----------



## OhmsLaw (16. Dezember 2015)

Schneller RAM bringt mir doch nur was, wenn ich im CPU Limit hänge, oder? Und braucht man wirklich schon 16gb?

Welche GraKa für Full HD würdest du mir eigentlich empfehlen, 290X für 300€ oder 380/960~220€?


----------



## Maddrax111 (16. Dezember 2015)

Schneller RAM glättet auch die Framerate und mindert Einbrüche, hilft also nicht nur im CPU Limit. Mom reichen auch noch 8 GB und RAM ist schnell nachgerüstet. Wenn das Geld an anderer Stelle wie gutes Gehäuse, Netzteil oder GPU besser aufgehoben ist dann kann man besser nur 8 nehmen und nachrüsten. 

Also die 380 reicht für Full-HD aber die 290X hat noch Reserven bevor man die Settings drosseln muss weil irgendwann kommt definitiv der Moment wo man die Settings soweit unten hat das man Augenklabaster bekommt. Und der Punkt wird aller Voraussicht nach bei der 290X um einiges später eintreten.  Von daher eher die 290X.

PS.
Gerade auch weil du die 290X für so einen Toppreis ergattert hast.


----------



## OhmsLaw (16. Dezember 2015)

Ok, reicht die Leistung der 380 denn auch für AA?

Achso das Problem der 840 Evo wurde ja dadurch gelöst, dass ältere Daten wieder neu geschreiben werden, um schnell gelesen werden zu können.
Wird das bei der 850 Evo auch gemacht?


----------



## Threshold (16. Dezember 2015)

Die 850 Evo hat nicht das gleiche Problem wie die 840 Evo.


----------



## OhmsLaw (17. Dezember 2015)

Weiß vllt. noch jemand, ob ich lieber das Z170X Gaming 3 oder das Z170 Pro Gaming nehmen soll? Das Gaming 3 hätte eben noch 1 Jahr länger Garantie und noch eine Surroundsoftware im Wert von 30€ dabei, die ich mir schonmal kaufen wollte.

Und ist die Seagte ST1000MD003 oder die Western Digital WD10EZEX besser?


----------



## Icedaft (17. Dezember 2015)

Bei Asus gibt es noch 25€ Cashback für das Z190 Pro https://www.asus-insider.de/aktionen/xmas-deals/#nav 
Surroundsoftware gibt es hier kostenlos: Razer Surround ? Software für individuell kalibrierten 7.1 Gaming-Sound

Bei den Festplatten kannst Du eine Münze werfen, ich würde aber aus Preis-/Leistungssicht direkt eine mit 2 bis 3TB nehmen, da hier sowohl der Preis/TB  als auf die Schreib-/Lesewerte besser sind.

Seagate Desktop HDD 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## OhmsLaw (17. Dezember 2015)

Beim Z170X Gaming 3 gibt es ja auch 30€ Cashback. Es wäre sogar noch 5€ billiger als das Asus. Also ich meine unabhängig von Preis, welches wäre da besser, technisch gesehen.


----------



## Icedaft (17. Dezember 2015)

Die sind beide technisch gut, ich habe mich gegen das Gaming3 entschieden, weil die aktuellen Designs der Gigabyte "Gaming" Boards (das Pro von Asus ist mir auch zu bunt) einfach nur kindisch finde.

Das ASUS ROG Maximus VIII Ranger (90MB0LX0-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ist da imho weniger verspielt, schlichter eben, aber auch teurer.


----------



## OhmsLaw (17. Dezember 2015)

Bei Asus steht immer noch etwas von Überstromschutz und Digi+VRM etc. aber das hat doch bestimmt jedes Mainboard, oder?


----------



## Icedaft (17. Dezember 2015)

Laß Dich von so etwas nicht blenden, das ist größtenteils Marketinggewäsch...


----------



## OhmsLaw (17. Dezember 2015)

Ok, sowas hab ich mir schon gedacht.

Dann ist der Unterschied wohl nur, dass das Asus ein besseres BIOS haben soll und PWM Lüfter unterstützt.
Das GB sagt mir insgesammt aber mehr zu...


----------



## Icedaft (17. Dezember 2015)

Du kannst deinen Geschmack bzw. dein Bauchgefühl entscheiden lassen. Den besseren Support bietet eindeutig Gigabyte hier im Forum.


----------



## Threshold (17. Dezember 2015)

OhmsLaw schrieb:


> Bei Asus steht immer noch etwas von Überstromschutz und Digi+VRM etc. aber das hat doch bestimmt jedes Mainboard, oder?



Die können auch hinschreiben, dass es nachts dunkler ist als draußen. Ist alles Banane.


----------



## OhmsLaw (17. Dezember 2015)

Ok, und für welches MoBo wärst du?


----------



## Threshold (17. Dezember 2015)

Für eins, das deinen Anforderungen gerecht wird.


----------



## OhmsLaw (17. Dezember 2015)

Welchen Chipsatz sollte ich den am besten nehmen? Ich lese oft, dass es besser wäre nur ein b150/h110 MB zu nehmen?


----------



## Threshold (17. Dezember 2015)

Z170 kaufen, alles andere ist nur Beschiss.


----------



## OhmsLaw (17. Dezember 2015)

Alles klar, das schränkt mich dann wieder (zum Glück) in der Auswahl ein.


----------



## Threshold (17. Dezember 2015)

Du musst halt schauen, welche Schnittstellen du brauchst.
Willst du z.B. einen Card Reader einbauen, ist es sinnvoll, nach einem Board zu suchen, das 2x einen USB 3 Header hat.
Willst du eine Soundkarte einbauen, sollte noch ein PCIe Slot vorhanden sein, der möglichst weit von der Grafikkarte weg ist und nicht an der CPU angebunden ist.


----------



## OhmsLaw (17. Dezember 2015)

Wie kann ich denn sehen, ob der Slot nicht an der CPU angebunden ist?


----------



## Threshold (17. Dezember 2015)

Das steht im Handbuch. Das kannst du dir beim Hersteller als PDF Datei herunter laden.


----------



## OhmsLaw (17. Dezember 2015)

Finde beim Gigabyte dazu leider nichts im Handbuch, unter welchem Punkt müsste das denn stehen?


----------



## Maddrax111 (17. Dezember 2015)

1 x PCI Express x16 slot, running at x4 (PCIEX4)
*
The PCIEX4 slot shares bandwidth with the PCIEX1_3 slot. When the PCIEX1_3 slot 
is populated, the PCIEX4 slot will operate at up to x1 mode.
Š
3 x PCI Express x1 slots
(All of the PCI Express slots conform to PCI Express 3.0 standard.)

Da der PCI-e*4 Slot mit dem obersten PCI-e*1 Slot shared hängt der am PCH nicht am PEG


Du kannst also eine Soundkarte in einen der beiden untersten Slots stecken ohne mit der GPU zu kollidieren vom Platz her.


----------



## OhmsLaw (17. Dezember 2015)

Danke, dass hätte ich wohl wirklich nicht selbst da rauslesen können.

Könnt ihr mir vllt. noch einen Monitor 24" FHD empfehlen?
Eigentlich wollte ich den U2414H nehmen, doch ich weiß nicht, ob man heute noch 230€ für einen FHD ausgeben sollte.


----------



## Icedaft (17. Dezember 2015)

Bevor ich mir den 24er holen würde, würde ich eher in den sauren Apfel beißen und 60€ mehr ausgeben: Dell UltraSharp U2515H, 25" (210-ADZG) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Maddrax111 (17. Dezember 2015)

Oder man fährt die günstig aber auch gut Variante:
LG Electronics 24MB35PH-B, 24" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## OhmsLaw (18. Dezember 2015)

Und ihr meint der U2515H wäre auch auf jeden Fall besser? Fällt die Interpolation bei Full HD Material stark auf (im Gegensatz zu einem richtigen FHD)?
Und bei Prad hat er eben nur ein gut bis befriedigend für Spiele wo z.B. der o.g. LG sehr gut bis gut hat.
Was mich auch noch ärgert ist, dass es ihn vor ein paar Tagen für 269€ bei Redcoon gab und ich es einen Tag zu spät gesehen habe


----------



## Icedaft (18. Dezember 2015)

Du kannst 100 Leut hier im Forum befragen und wirst wahrscheinlich kaum eine 2. zu 100% identische Antwort zum Thema Monitore erhalten.

Das liegt unter anderem Daran, das die persönliche Wahrnehmung ein gehöriges Stückchen bei richtigen Monitorwahl mitspielt.

Hier gibt es viele Enthusiasten die dem Dell ein hohes Backlightbleeding vorwerfen, für mich ist dies nur bei gezielten danach suchen wahrnehmbar. bzw. empfinde ich dies für mich nicht als störend/nehme es im Spielgeschehen nicht mal ansatzweise wahr (da habe ich aufgrund meines miesen Skills andere Probleme als festzustellen, das die Palme rechts in der Ecke eigentlich viel dunkler sein müsste als sie dargestellt wird).

Wenn man wie ich von einem HP Pavilion w2207h, 22" (GM757AA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland gekommen ist und dann den neuen Dell UltraSharp U2515H, 25" (210-ADZG) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland daneben stellt ist dies ungefähr so, als ob man zwei identische Monitore mit einem getrübten und einem hochauflösenden Auge die Welt entdeckt....

Für mich liegt der Vorteil des Dell darin, das ich kein Downsampling betreiben muss und AA & Co. eigentlich auf ein Minimum beschränken kann, um ein sehr scharfes Bild zu bekommen, das wie ich finde wirklich sehenswert ist und das alles zu einem für mich noch akzeptablen Preis. 

Klar hätte ich auch gerne einen 27 - 34 Zöller mit 144 oder mehr Hz und einem OLED-Display, gibt es aber momentan entweder gar nicht oder nur zu Preisen, die ich nie vor mir und meiner Frau rechtfertigen könnte, dafür würde ich mir da schon eher mal einen anständigen Fernseher kaufen (nicht das der kleine Sony schlecht wäre, 32" sind aber für solche Zwecke aber schon sehr klein).

Kurzum, entscheide Dich was Du willst/was Dir wichtig ist, mach Dich schlau, schau Dir verschiedene Modelle an und triff dann eine Entscheidung bei der Du und dein Portemonaie sich (dauerhaft) wohlfühlen.

Ich habe mir einen i7 6700k gekauft, obwohl es ein 6500 auch getan hätte, da das "Habenwollen" aber einfach diesmal größer war, fühle ich mich mit meiner Entscheidung sehr wohl, weil ich genau weiß hätte ich es anderherum gemacht, hätte ich mich zu 100% darüber später geärgert...

Wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual...


----------



## OhmsLaw (18. Dezember 2015)

Ok, vielen Dank, das werde ich mir dann noch überlegen. Auf 4K zu warten dauert wohl noch zu lange, oder?

Habe da nochmal ne Frage zum Mainboard: Ich lese oft, dass das Asus das bessere BIOS und die bessere Lüftersteuerung haben soll, ist das Gigabyte da wesentlich schlechter? und welches wird wohl den besseren Sound haben? Beim Gigabyte sehen die Kondensatoren jedenfalls dicker aus.

Achso, würde es den gehen wenn ich dann in 1-2 Jahren die 8GB Ram aufrüste nochmal 2x4GB nehme? Oder hätte das wieder Nachteile?


----------



## OhmsLaw (18. Dezember 2015)

keiner? Ich würde sehr gerne heute noch die Teile bestellen


----------



## Maddrax111 (18. Dezember 2015)

Auf 4K kann man noch warten. Kann selbst eine GTX980Ti nicht wirklich.

RAM ist kein Nachteil beim aufrüsten.

Der Sound dürfte beim GA Board etwas besser sein als beim Asus. Ist eigentlich eine Stärke von GA. Genau wie bei Asus Bios und Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## OhmsLaw (18. Dezember 2015)

Ok, aber das bessere BIOS und Lüftersteuerung wären jetzt nichts, weswegen man unbedingt das Asus nehmen sollte?


----------



## Maddrax111 (19. Dezember 2015)

OhmsLaw schrieb:


> Ok, aber das bessere BIOS und Lüftersteuerung wären jetzt nichts, weswegen man unbedingt das Asus nehmen sollte?



Die Frage kannst du dir nur selber beantworten was dir wichtiger erscheint.


----------



## OhmsLaw (19. Dezember 2015)

Was genau wäre denn bei der Asus Lüftersteuerung besser? Ist die von Gigabyte denn garnicht zu gebrauchen?

Und kennt ihr noch einen Shop, wo alles bis Weihnachten noch ankommen würde?


----------



## Threshold (19. Dezember 2015)

Du kannst die Lüftersteuerung besser einstellen, sie arbeitet genauer und es gibt keine Fake PWM Anschlüsse, wie z.B. bei Gigabyte.


----------



## OhmsLaw (19. Dezember 2015)

Sicher, dass das Asus echte PWM Anschlüsse hat? Im Handbuch steht jedenfalls beim Aufbau der Anschlüsse für den ersten Pin beim CPU Lüfter: CPU Fan PWM und bei Chasis Fan +5V ? Also scheint ja, wie bei Gigabyte, nur der CPU Lüfter Anschluss echtes PWM zu können.


----------



## Threshold (19. Dezember 2015)

Du musst schauen, welche Anschlüsse PWM sind und welche nicht.
Beim Asus hast du aber den Vorteil, dass du eben PWM oder 3 Pin Lüfter gut regeln kannst. Da können die anderen Hersteller schlicht nicht mithalten.


----------



## OhmsLaw (19. Dezember 2015)

Also heißt das +5V jetzt, dass es kein echter PWM Anschluss ist?


----------



## Threshold (19. Dezember 2015)

PWM ist PWM, alles andere nicht.


----------



## OhmsLaw (19. Dezember 2015)

Ist es richtig, dass beim Asus Z170 Pro Gaming der PCIe x1_2 Anschluss, also der mittlere, der ohne Anbindung an die CPU ist?


----------



## Adi1 (19. Dezember 2015)

OhmsLaw schrieb:


> Ist es richtig, dass beim Asus Z170 Pro Gaming der PCIe x1_2 Anschluss, also der mittlere, der ohne Anbindung an die CPU ist?



Wie sollte er den dann funktionieren?


----------



## OhmsLaw (19. Dezember 2015)

Threshold schrieb doch, dass es für eine Soundkarte besser ist, sie in einen PCIe Slot ohne Anbindung an die CPU zu stecken, dann muss es doch auch möglich sein?



Threshold schrieb:


> Willst du eine Soundkarte einbauen, sollte noch ein PCIe Slot vorhanden sein, der möglichst weit von der Grafikkarte weg ist und nicht an der CPU angebunden ist.


----------



## Adi1 (19. Dezember 2015)

Vertausche jetzt mal nicht PCI mit PCIe


----------



## OhmsLaw (19. Dezember 2015)

Ich rede doch die ganze Zeit von PCIe und Treshold doch auch  Oder wie meinst du das?


----------



## Threshold (19. Dezember 2015)

Du musst unterscheiden.
Es gibt PCIe Slots, die an die CPU angebunden sind und welche, die am PCH angebunden sind.
Welche das genau sind, steht im Handbuch.


----------



## OhmsLaw (19. Dezember 2015)

Ja, deswegen ja meine Frage, ob das der PCIe x1_2 Slot wäre, denn dass einzige was ich zu den PCIe Steckplätzen im Handbuch finde, ist eine Tabelle mit den IRQ Zuweisungen und da ist der 1_2 Slot der einzige in Spalte D, also wohl alleine angebunden?


----------



## Threshold (19. Dezember 2015)

Moment, ich muss mir das Handbuch mal runterladen und nachgucken, ich sag dir nachher bescheid.


----------



## OhmsLaw (19. Dezember 2015)

Ok, vielen Dank


----------



## Threshold (19. Dezember 2015)

Also, der erste x16 Slot kriegt die vollen Lanes von der CPU.
Der zweite x16 Slot kriegt 8 Lanes von der CPU.
Der dritte x16 Slot kriegt 4 Lanes von PCH

Du kannst also die Erweiterungskarte in den untersten x16 Slot einstecken und behältst 16 Lanes bei der CPU.
Ich bin mir aber nicht ganz schlüssig darüber, ob der nicht shared mit den ASmedia Controller ist. Das ist irgendwie nicht so ersichtlich.


----------



## OhmsLaw (19. Dezember 2015)

Ok, und was hätte das für Nachteile, wenn er mit dem shared wäre?


----------



## Threshold (19. Dezember 2015)

Dann geht entweder nur das eine oder das andere.
Baust du also eine Karte in den Slot ein, geht der Asmedia Controller nicht mehr, ergo gehen die USB 3.1 Ports nicht mehr.
Weiß ich leider nicht, da das Handbuch da nicht eindeutig ist. Da steht zwar, dass das shared ist, aber eben nicht wie genau.
Das kann dir nur Asus selbst beantworten.

Kann auch sein, dass die x1 Slot dann nicht mehr gehen, wenn du die x16 Slot vom PCH nutzt, dafür läuft dann noch der Asmedia Controller. Ist halt schwer zu sagen.
Das müsste man sonst mal ausprobieren.


----------



## OhmsLaw (19. Dezember 2015)

Könnte man die SK nicht einfach in einen x1 Slot Stecken, oder sind die wieder an die CPU angebunden?


----------



## Threshold (19. Dezember 2015)

Die x1 Slot sind grundsätzlich am PCH angebunden.

Du musst das so sehen. UIB 3.1 braucht 4 Lanes. der x16 Slot ist schon mit 4 Lanes an dem PCH angebunden.
Jeder x1 Slot braucht logischer Weise eine Lane.
Dann brauchen USB, Sata und Lan auch Lanes.
Das summiert sich eben sodass nicht alle Gereäte bzw. Anschlüsse nutzbar sind.
Das Handbuch zeigt zwar auf, dass das und das shared ist aber eben nicht in welcher Form.
Kann also sein, dass bei Nutzung des einen Slots andere Sachen schlicht nicht mehr gehen oder dass die Bandbreite geteilt wird, sodass zwar beide gehen aber nicht mehr die volle Leistung haben.
Was da jetzt zutrifft, ist eben nicht ersichtlich. Das kann dir nur Asus beantworten.


----------



## OhmsLaw (19. Dezember 2015)

Wäre das Gigabyte in der hinsicht besser oder kann man das auch nicht sagen?


----------



## Threshold (19. Dezember 2015)

Gigabyte?
Welches?
Da müsste ich auch erst mal schauen.

Das Dilemma ist, dass du schlicht nicht genug Lanes für alles hast. Das hat sich mit Skylake nicht wirklich geändert. Die Bandbreite ist größer geworden, was schon gut ist, aber im Prinzip sind es immer noch viel zu wenig Lanes.
Lanes kosten aber Geld und Intel ist nicht bereit für die bessere Versorgung mehr Lanes zu verbauen.
Was auch daran liegt, dass 99,99% der User sowieso keinen Unterschied merken werden.

Normaler Weise sollte der x16 Slot nicht mit dem Asmedia Controller shared sein. Beide sollten unabhängig voneinander Lanes bekommen, der Z170 Chipsatz hat dafür ausreichend Lanes.
Die x1 Slots werden aber wahrscheinlich shared sein.


----------



## OhmsLaw (19. Dezember 2015)

Das Gigabyte wäre das Z170X Gaming 3 , wenn es besser wäre auch das 5


----------



## Threshold (19. Dezember 2015)

Gigabreit. 
Ich muss mal schauen.


So,
Also erst mal. Echt erschreckend, dass die Pfosten immer noch VGA Ports einbauen, der Kram ist seit 10 Jahren weg vom Markt. Selbst DVI verabschiedet sich, da es nicht mehr für 4k Monitor geeignet ist -- komischer Weise gibt es aber 4k Monitore, die einen VGA Port haben. 
Da ist eine Menge shared. Das liegt schlicht daran, dass das Mainboard zwei M.2 Ports an.
Im Prinzip ist es wie beim Asus. Der unterste x16 Slot ist am PCH angebunden, der wiederum mit dem M.2 Slot shared ist, der wiederum mit dem USB 3.1 Controller shared ist.


----------



## OhmsLaw (19. Dezember 2015)

heißt also, wenn ich in den untersten x16 Slot ne Karte stecke funktionieren sowohl USB 3.1 als auch der 2. M.2 Slot nicht mehr?


----------



## Threshold (19. Dezember 2015)

So wird das wahrscheinlich sein.
100% sicher bin ich da nicht, weils schlicht nicht genau ersichtlich ist.
Verstehe sowieso nicht, was der zweite M.2 Slot soll. Dafür gibt es schlicht nicht genug Lanes.


----------



## OhmsLaw (19. Dezember 2015)

Für welches der beiden Boards wärst du denn jetzt? Die müssten beide meine Anforderungen erfüllen. Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob das Gigabyte nicht denn besseren Klang hat und ob man überhaupt einen Unterschied hören würde.


----------



## Threshold (19. Dezember 2015)

Ich würde das Maximus Ranger nehmen.


----------



## Maddrax111 (19. Dezember 2015)

Hängt auch davon ab ob die einen Splitter oder Switch verbaut haben. Ein Splitter kann nur ein Ende ansteuern,sprich wenn A belegt ist B etc pp gesperrt. Ein Switch kann nach Bedarf hin und her schalten. Ich befürchte aber das es Splitter sind. Dafür sind beide Boards eigentlich zu niedrigpreisig um Switches zu haben.


----------



## Threshold (19. Dezember 2015)

In einer Ausgabe hat PCGH Mainboard bis 200€ getestet, darunter auch, welche Slots shared sind. Vielleicht mal schauen, ob die Aushabe irgendwo liegt und nachlesen.


----------



## OhmsLaw (19. Dezember 2015)

Und welches würdest du nehmen, wenn du dich zwischen dem Pro Gaming und dem Gaming 3 entscheiden müsstest?


----------



## Threshold (19. Dezember 2015)

Das Asus.
Das Bios ist einfach besser.
Da die Ausstattung bei den heutigen Boards mehr oder weniger gleich ist und auch sonst alles gleich ist, schaue ich persönlich auf die Details und da überzeugt mich das Asus Bios schon sehr.


----------



## Maddrax111 (19. Dezember 2015)

Ich das Asus. Wenn man eh eine Soundkarte nutzen will ist der Onboardsound ja nicht wichtig. Und Software gibt es wie ja schon jemand schrieb auch für lau oder ist bei einer guten Soundkarte dabei.


----------



## OhmsLaw (19. Dezember 2015)

Kommt ja drauf an, bei meinem Laptop reicht mir auch der Onboard, und ich hatte schonmal den FiiO E10K hier. Wenn der bei diesen MBs auch so gut ist, dann brauche ich ja evtl. garkeine Soundkarte, aber falls doch wäre es eben gut, wenn dann nicht die hälfte aller Anschlüsse nutzlos sind 

Trozdem gefällt mir diese Software besser, es verzerrt den Klang einfach nicht so sehr und wirkt trozdem noch räumlicher...


----------



## Threshold (19. Dezember 2015)

Wenn dir der Laptop Sound reicht, dann reicht der Mainboard Sound allemal da der Soundchip hier schon besser ist als bei jedem Laptop.
Wichtig ist, dass du brauchbare Boxen anschließt.


----------



## OhmsLaw (19. Dezember 2015)

Habe den DT-990 Pro, dürft wohl brauchbar sein 
Ist eben nur die Frage, ob es zwischen den beiden einen hörbaren Unterschied gibt.

Denkt ihr Mindfactory liefert noch punklich zu Weihnachten?


----------



## Threshold (19. Dezember 2015)

Ich denke nicht, dass du einen Unterschied merkst.
Mainboards mit wirklich gutem Sound kosten deutlich mehr und dann kannst du gleich eine extra Soundkarte kaufen.


----------



## OhmsLaw (19. Dezember 2015)

Ok, und denkt ihr Mindfactory würde noch bis Weihnachten liefern?


----------



## Threshold (19. Dezember 2015)

Das weiß ich nicht. Ist ja noch eine knappe Woche.
Wenn du am Wochenende bestellt und die Teile vorrätig sind, sollte es klappen.


----------



## OhmsLaw (20. Dezember 2015)

Was wäre jetzt sinnvoller Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2400, CL16-16-16 (BLS2C8G4D240FSA/BLS2K8G4D240FSA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland für 87€

oder

G.Skill RipJaws 4 blau DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-16-16-35 (F4-3000C15D-8GRBB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland für 69€ und dann in 1-2 Jahren nochmal den kaufen?


----------



## Maddrax111 (20. Dezember 2015)

Besser direkt die 16 GB.


----------



## OhmsLaw (20. Dezember 2015)

Wie findet ihr den hier: https://www.alternate.de/GeIL/DIMM-...itsspeicher/html/product/1224382?event=search ?

oder reicht der auch: https://www.alternate.de/GeIL/DIMM-...itsspeicher/html/product/1224347?event=search ?


----------



## OhmsLaw (20. Dezember 2015)

So habe den PC nun bestellt:

1x Intel Core i5-6500, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80662I56500) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1x Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Tri-X OC, 8GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11226-17-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1x Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1x GeIL Dragon RAM white IC DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-17-17-35 (GWW416GB3000C15DC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1x  Western Digital WD Blue 1TB, 64MB Cache, SATA 6Gb/s (WD10EZEX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1x  http://geizhals.de/samsung-ssd-850-evo-250gb-mz-75e250b-a1194261.html
1x  http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-straight-power-10-cm-500w-atx-2-4-e10-cm-500w-bn234-a1165357.html
1x  http://geizhals.de/fractal-design-d...t-sichtfenster-fd-ca-def-r4-bl-w-a860205.html
1x  http://geizhals.de/dell-ultrasharp-u2515h-210-adzg-a1212071.html
1x  http://geizhals.de/logitech-g710-gaming-keyboard-920-003888-920-005700-a849421.html

Dann habt ihr jetzt endlich Ruhe vor mir


----------



## Maddrax111 (20. Dezember 2015)

Dann viel Spass damit.


----------



## OhmsLaw (21. Dezember 2015)

Danke 

Meint ihr der RAM geht so inordnung?


----------



## Threshold (21. Dezember 2015)

Wird schon passen.


----------



## OhmsLaw (24. Dezember 2015)

So habe den PC gerade fertig zusammengebaut und es scheint soweit alles zu laufen 

Bei der Installation von Windows 10 stellt sich mir nun allerdings die Frage, ob ich auf der SSD eine extra Partition für Win10 anlegen soll? Wenn ja, wie groß sollte sie sein?


----------



## Icedaft (24. Dezember 2015)

Ab 50Gb, aber so wirklich Sinn macht das imho bei einer SSD nicht mehr. Wenn Du das BS auf der Partition neu installierst, musst Du die sonstigen Programme (bis auf die Spiele) ebenfalls neu installieren -> linke Tasche, rechte Tasche.


----------



## OhmsLaw (24. Dezember 2015)

Ok, habe es zwischenzeitlich auch ohne extra Partition installiert, da die SSD ja sowieso recht klein ist wollte ich mir nicht noch mehr Speicherplatz nehmen als nötig...

ps: schreibe gerade vom neuen PC und bin echt begeistert


----------



## Maddrax111 (24. Dezember 2015)

Freut zu hören. Dann viel Spaß.


----------



## OhmsLaw (28. Dezember 2015)

Muss mich heute leider nochmal wegen eines Problems melden:

Der Dell U2515H "flackert" immer nach dem Hochfahren vom PC, aber nur, wenn der PC längere Zeit aus war (z.B. über Nacht) oder wenn ich die Steckdosenleiste ein und ausschalte (nach dem Runterfahren). Wenn ich den PC runterfahre und sofort wieder hochfahre macht er das komischer Weise nicht. Dabei springt das Bild und es entstehen senkrechte und waagerechte Farbverläufe, aber nur, wenn ich die Maus bewege. Es geht erst wieder weg, wenn ich das Kabel raus und wieder rein Stecke (egal ob am Monitor oder an der Graka) oder wenn ich den Monitor an- und ausschalte. Ich habe mal ein paar Bilder angehangen auf denen man das ganz gut sehen müsste. Man muss aber auch sagen, dass es so extrem wie auf den letzten beiden Bildern nur für sehr kurze Zeit ist.

Meint ihr es ist die Grafikkarte oder der Monitor?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Dezember 2015)

Das ist komisch. Aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich Grafikkarte sagen. Vielleicht Kabel. 
Hast du noch einen anderen Monitor oder eine Glotze, mit der du das ausprobieren kannst?
Hui die Bilder sind ja LSD... Könnte der Vram der Karte sein.


----------



## OhmsLaw (29. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe es jetzt mal mit einem HDMI Kabel probiert und damit scheint es keine Probleme zu geben. Das DP-Kabel konnte ich nur an meinem alten iMac testen, der hat allerdings nur einen mini Displayport Ausgang, so dass ich nicht genau die gleiche Konstellation wie beim PC testen konnte, aber auch da gab es keine Probleme.

Aber wenn der Vram defekt wäre, müsste dann nicht permanent diese Störung auftreten?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Dezember 2015)

Ok... 
Ne muss nicht immer sein... Merkt man wenn dann auch meist nur in verschiedenen Spielen


----------



## Maddrax111 (29. Dezember 2015)

Mal ein anderes DP Kabel versucht um die Fehlerquelle auszuschließen?


----------



## Threshold (29. Dezember 2015)

Was für ein Monitor hast du nochmal?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Dezember 2015)

Dell UltraSharp 2515H... Mensch.... Musst du lesen


----------



## Threshold (30. Dezember 2015)

Teste mal ein anderes DVI Kabel oder nimm ein HDMI Kabel.


----------



## OhmsLaw (6. Januar 2016)

Mit einem HDMI Kabel gings bis jetzt ohne Probleme, aber jetzt hatte ich dort auch so ein ähnliches Problem beim "Willkommen" Bildschirm, aber nur einmal bisher.  Mit dem DP Kabel erscheinen diese Streifen nun allerdings nurnoch beim Willkomen + anmelde Bildschirm. Ich werde dann die GraKa mal bei Alternate reklamieren... Könnte den ansonsten noch etwas defekt sein, z.B. CPU oder MoBo?


----------



## Threshold (6. Januar 2016)

Hört sich nach Grafikkarte an.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. Januar 2016)

Ja, das wird wohl die Graka sein. In extrem sieht das so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Von einer 8500 GT mit toten Kondensatoren


----------



## OhmsLaw (7. Januar 2016)

OK, Alternate bietet mir nun eine RMA an, das ist doch eine Reparatur bzw. Einschicken zum Hersteller, oder? Heute ist noch der letzte Tag der Widerrufsfrist, sollte ich da nicht besser einfach die Graka per Widerrufsrecht zurückschicken und auf eine neue bestehen?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. Januar 2016)

Das kannst du besser machen.
Also Karte zurück und neue...


----------



## OhmsLaw (17. Januar 2016)

Leider habe ich nun auch mit der iGPU probleme. Da die GraKa noch bei Alternate ist, habe ich den Monitor per HDMI an die iGPU angeschlossen und nun hatte ich gerade noch extremere Störbilder die sich immer änderten, wenn ich das HDMI Kabel aus dem PC ein und ausgesteckt habe. Nur das Aus- und Einschalten des Monitores behebte dieses Problem (außer Neustart). Also scheint es doch nicht an der GPU zu liegen, oder? Was mir auch noch aufgefallen ist, dass gestern meine Gameplay Aufzeichnungen mit plays.tv vom AMD auch so aussahen, nur ca. die erste Minute war normal. Ich dachte erst dies könnte daran liegen, dass ich im Moment keine AMD GPU eingebaut habe, aber heute z.B. ging es wieder ohne Probleme...


----------



## markus1612 (18. Januar 2016)

Hast du mal den Anpressdruck der Kühlers kontrolliert? 
Ich hatte genau sowas ähnliches mal bei nem Kolleg, der eine Seite der Befestigung für seine AiO-Wakü irgendwie schräg ins Mainboard geschraubt hat und der Druck scheinbar von der Seite zu groß wurde.


----------



## OhmsLaw (18. Januar 2016)

Kann das denn auch bei einem boxed Kühler sein? Das Problem ist eben auch, dass es (bisher) nur einmal vorgekommen ist (bei der iGPU) und man praktisch nicht die Fehlerquelle ausmachen kann, da es ja nicht regelmäßig auftritt.


----------



## TheNyan (18. Januar 2016)

Naja, den boxed kannste eigentlich nicht zu fest aufsetzten, hat ja nur diese klick Dinger.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. Januar 2016)

Vielleicht ist es am Ende der Ram...


----------



## OhmsLaw (19. Januar 2016)

So, habe gerade die selbe Graka wieder von Alternate zurück bekommen. Der Fehler konnte nicht festgestellt werden... Hatte extra da angerufen und gesagt, dass ich die alte Graka per Widerrufsrecht zurückschicken möchte und dafür ne neue bekommen möchte.
Den Ram wollte ich sowieso noch umtauschen, da der PC nicht mehr bootet, wenn ich das XMP Profil aktiviere.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. Januar 2016)

Oh Boy... Bin ich froh dass ich bei meinem PC nie solche Probleme hatte  
Da bin ich gespannt was es ist.


----------



## OhmsLaw (4. Februar 2016)

So habe inzwischen den Ram gegen diesen getauscht: 65033 - 16GB (2x 8192MB) G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz
Der funktioniert nun problemlos mit dem XMP Profil.
Das Problem mit den Streifen blieb allerdings. Inzwischen ist es per HDMI sogar noch schlimmer als per DP, da hilft auch kein raus- und reinstecken mehr und die Streifen sind dann auch im Spiel, einmal war auch nur der Mauszeiger betroffen.
Ich bekommen in letzter Zeit nun auch öfters eine Fehlermeldung, dass der PC aufgrund eines Problems heruntergefahren werden muss... (beim alten und beim neuen Ram, meistens nach oder während eines Spiels) Ich habe auch gemerkt, dass die Graka manchmal verstellt ist, also runtergetaktet...  Meistens zwar nur im Programm, manchmal aber auch im game. Wenn ich die Werte dann resette kommt manchmal auch die o.g. Fehlermeldung oder die Streifen tauchen wieder auf, wenn sie vorher nicht (mehr) da waren. Ich habe gelesen, dass es am Mainboard oder am Netzteil liegen könnte, ich habe daher einmal mit HWMonitor und einmal mit dem Gigabyte SIV die Werte vom Netzteil ausgelesen, bei Gigabyte sehen sie normal aus, bei HWMonitor scheinen sie stärker abzuweichen...
Ich lade dazu ein paar Bilder hoch. Könnt ihr mir vllt. sagen, ob die Netzteil Werte so i.O. sind?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. Februar 2016)

Spannungswerte aus Software kannst du eigentlich vergessen... Da besser ein Multimeter... 
Selbst wenn die Werte Stimmen, was sie in Grundzügen sollten (bei meinen Board ist da nicht so) ist das in Ordnung.


----------



## OhmsLaw (8. Februar 2016)

So ich glaube ich konnte den Fehler nun ausfindig machen, es war lediglich die Einstellung DP 1.2 am Monitor aktiviert, nachdem ich die Einstellung nun deaktiviert habe scheint das Problem weg zu sein.


----------

